# [solved] Epson Photo RX640 printer printer part not working.

## percy_vere_uk

Hi

I am trying to get an 'Epson Photo RX640 printer/scanner' printer part working. The scanner works perfectly and both scanner and printer work from a Linux Mint system that is installed on the same laptop. 

I do not use the printer very often on gentoo but it worked fine up to around a couple of months ago. This failure has probably come about by an upgrade at some point back along. 

The printer will not work on gentoo.

I have deleted and re-installed the drivers 'epson-inkjet-printer-escpr-1.1.1' which had worked before. I have also tried the drivers from the 'foomatic database' neither work. When I try to print the printer properties gives: A printer state of 'Processing - Waiting for printer to become available.'

```
lsusb    Bus 002 Device 006: ID 04b8:081c Seiko Epson Corp. PM-A890 [Stylus Photo RX640/RX650] 

lpstat -p  printer Epson-Stylus-Photo-RX640 now printing Epson-Stylus-Photo-RX640-46.  enabled since Thu Aug 22 13:39:54 2013

   Waiting for printer to become available.
```

I have tried everything that I can think of so I would be grateful for any help on this.

percyLast edited by percy_vere_uk on Sun Sep 22, 2013 12:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## percy_vere_uk

Well I am still persevering with this problem.

So far I have re emerged cups with usb unset {bugzilla 414279} suggests this.

Re emerged cups-filters.

Changed drivers for the same as those used by linux mint  'CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.9'.

Printer status still the same..

I have spent many hours on trawling the web but to no avail the only thought is could this be caused by the udev upgrade?

I am completely at a loss now to know how to proceed any pointers would be very much appreciated.

percy

----------

## grumblebear

That is an annoying problem with these multifunction printers. The device created by udev is first assigned to the scanner group. You have to manually change it to the lp group or install a custom udev rule. At the moment I don't remember the details, so search yourself.

----------

## percy_vere_uk

grumblebear

Thanks for that, now I have something to go on!

percy

----------

## percy_vere_uk

I have spent a good deal of time searching for more information on this, but I still have no idea how to resolve this problem. Can anyone offer me any more help.

percy

----------

## Cradockian

I have been in the same boat with my Lexmark multifunction printer.

In ubuntu my printer worked with cups 1.4.3, then broke on an upgrade to 1.5.0 then started working again with 1.5.3, then broke again on an update to 1.6 

I downgraded to 1.5.3 and locked in that version and my printer worked.

I am now installing gentoo for the first time and the cups version is 1.6.2. The printer doesn't work.

I am planning to downgrade to 1.5.3 to see if it works then. When I get around to it I will post the results.

----------

## percy_vere_uk

Cradockian

I will keep an eye on this post then. Good luck.

percy

----------

## grumblebear

If I knew it was so hard to find:

(from your lsusb) What is the outcome of 

```
ls -l  /dev/bus/usb/002/006
```

Or, if you are using cups without the usb use flag, which I do not recommend, even if you have the usblp kernel module (compiled but not loaded of course):

```
ls -l /dev/usb/lp0
```

----------

## percy_vere_uk

grumblebear

Thanks for coming back to me on this.

ok I have re-compiled cups this time with usb flag enabled  followed by  /etc/init.d/cupsd restart

```
ls -l  /dev/bus/usb/002/006

[root] ~ # ls -l  /dev/bus/usb/002/006

crw-rw-r--+ 1 root scanner 189, 133 Sep 21 13:43 /dev/bus/usb/002/006
```

----------

## grumblebear

As I said in my first post, just do a 

```
chgrp lp /dev/bus/usb/002/006
```

 and printing starts.

If I want to use escputil I just modprobe usblp. Before starting cupsd I do a modprobe -r usblp.

----------

## percy_vere_uk

grumblebear

Thank you for now explaining how to do this.  The printer is now working.

```
chgrp lp /dev/bus/usb/002/006
```

----------

